# Suggestion



## yellowv (Sep 25, 2009)

Mods, I suggest that there be limitations to posting FS adds in the classified sections. I see an increasing number of people that sign up for this forum for the mere reason of spamming their stuff. They can't follow the guidelines, don't have sufficient references, etc. I think you should have to be a member for a certain period of time with a certain post count before you are allowed to sell items on the site. I think it would make transactions much safer and would give more piece of mind when buying a guitar or amp from someone you don't know.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 28, 2009)

We'e talked about a similar idea before. The main issue is that it would take a colossal amount of moderation to enforce - it takes up a lot of time just patrolling threads to make sure people have the details we require now and we get bitched at by people who think even that is too harsh. An automated posting form for the Classifieds that would keep people from posting unless they fit the criteria is on a very long list of things we've asked Alex about but I'd be surprised if he can/will ever get around to implimenting them. Sucks.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 1, 2009)

It is actually really easy for Alex to set it up but I doubt he ever will


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2009)

If he ever gives you access to do it, it's a simple usergroup promotion. PM me on the other site if you need a hand setting it up.


----------

